# Вопросы-ответы > Психологические консультации >  Судьба эксперта или "Ах, Арлекино, Арлекино..."

## Юрий Гагарин

Здравствуйте! 
Почти случайно нашёл на сайте этот раздел и сразу решил обратиться с вопросом. В нестандартной манере.
Объяснять в тонкостях и писать текстом - это будет очень долго. 
Однажды случайно (!) мне прислали ролевой файл (играют актёры), в котором один в один разыгрывается сценарий, который в последние годы разыгрывается со мной уже сотни раз. Если Вы его посмотрите (а я там как бы в роли эксперта), то абсурдность ситуации станет намного понятнее. Я живу, как тот самый эксперт: всё делаю правильно, а становится всё хуже и хуже. Уйти от этого положения не представляется возможным. Логика и разум не работают. Причём, только в моём случае. У других проблем нет. Это надо решить, а не обойти. Это и на работе и уже в личной жизни тоже, а теперь и в духовном общении начинает проявляться. Никто пока не смог дать мне дельного совета. Может Вы поможете? 
Несовершенство сайта или моё неумение им пользоваться не дали мне возможности прикрепить тот самый файл; хотя он куда-то там скачался, но я его здесь не вижу. Сделаем проще. Прошу в Яндекс-видео найти ролик с названием типа "7 перпендикулярных красных линий". Там есть 2 варианта: один на 7 минут и иностранными актёрами, а другой - русскоязычный в два раза длиннее, но сценарий одинаковый. Посмотрите, пожалуйста. И это будет самое красноречивое пояснение. Выглядит как фарс, но это моя реальность. Причём, показано как частный случай, но представьте, что это случается почти ежедневно и я вправду эксперт в своих вопросах. Причём не только эксперт, но и исполнитель воли Заказчика. 
С уважением Юрий.

----------


## Вирочана дас

Здравствуйте Юрий ! Спасибо Вам за письмо и предложение посмотреть ролик. Я чувствую, что Вы хотите решить некоторые очень важные вопросы своей жизни и мне хочется помочь Вам в этом. Однако, должен сказать Вам, что наше общение будет более результативным, если мы с Вами пообщаемся  в Скайпе. Сложные внутренние вопросы нуждаются в тщательном анализе и обсуждении. Поэтому, пожалуйста сообщите удобный для Вас день и час, мы встретимся в Скайпе и поработаем вместе над Вашими трудностями. Мой Скайп --- virochan61 Скорее всего мое удобное время будет - Суббота после 18 ч. по - москве.

----------


## Юрий Гагарин

Здравствуйте, Вирочана прабху! 
Спасибо за оперативный ответ. Вы предложили свои правила, и они хороши. Однако, я не ошибся, когда предложил свой способ. В частности, потому, что у меня нет скайпа и в ближайшей перспективе я не планирую развивать этот способ общения, признавая за ним значительные преимущества. Выбор остаётся за Вами. Вопрос настолько не прост, что для меня не будет удивлением, если Вы не сможете решить эту задачу. При этом ни Ваш статус психолога, ни моё уважение к Вам нисколько не снизится. Разумеется, что Вы вправе отказаться от общения. Мои надежды останутся со мной. 
Для информации могу сообщить, что эту задачу мог бы (я так предполагаю) решить специалист такого уровня, как ныне покойный Игорь Ветров из С-Петербурга (центр "Дханвантари").  Я слушал его лекции. Но "Психологию 3000" я тоже весьма уважаю, и особенно лично О.Г. Гадецкого, на семинарах и лекциях которого бывал не однажды. Я не профессиональный психолог, но объём знаний в этой области вполне соизмерим с Вашим. Мы одногодки и мыслим одними категориями. Поэтому Вы мне интересны. Интересна ли Вам поставленная задача - покажет время. 
С уважением Ю. А.

----------


## Вирочана дас

Здравствуйте Юрий, спасибо Вам за ответ и Вашу искренность. Я должен  сказать Вам, что смогу оказать Вам помощь, но только при встрече в Скайпе. Я скажу Вам честно, что в переписке мне будет сложно быть полезным для Вас. Это знаете как не приходить к терапевту, а просто написать ему и ожидать решения без обследования, сдачи анализов, кардиограммы и т. д. Поэтому, я согласен помочь Вам, если Вы найдете возможность выйти в  Скайп и мы с Вами сможем пообщаться. 
Я ценю Ваше уважение к П 3000 и Олегу Гадецкому - мне это очень приятно - я учусь у него и я чувствую вдохновение помочь Вам, однако буду способен на это при встрече в Скайпе. Спасибо Вам за доверие. Я желаю Вам счастья!

С уважением Вирочана дас.

----------


## Юрий Гагарин

Жаль. У меня нет претензий, кроме одной: Вы могли бы посмотреть видео ролик и хотя бы посоветовали, не вдаваясь в детали, в каком направлении двигаться. А впрочем ...
С уважением Ю. А.

----------

